
Tom Petty has died - leothekim
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/tom-petty-rock-iconoclast-who-led-the-heartbreakers-dead-at-66-w506651
======
KGIII
This is subjective...

On my list if all-time greatest albums is a slot reserved for Tom Petty. It
holds what I feel is his greatest album: _Into the Great Wide Blue_

It is one of the last good albums to be made as the dying art which was the
whole album telling a story, or of a concept, in its entirety. Today, the goal
is a couple of singles and some filler, and is a small market behind other
delivery methods.

The album talks about him, what he has been, and what he had hoped to be. He
talked about ideas such as being a rebel without a clue to taking control of
his life and not living up to the expectation of others. He spoke about having
some fun and just being able to make some noise.

It was a very riveting and passioned album, full of tracks just far ahead of
average to be good - but telling a whole story that is great. Is there any one
single phenomenal song? Not really... There are no bad songs, either. It's
just above average, which is a feat to do across a whole body of work.

It was typical Tom Petty and, I think, the best of his work and thus belonging
in my list of favorites. He will be missed.

~~~
TYPE_FASTER
> It is one of the last good albums to be made as the dying art which was the
> whole album telling a story, or of a concept, in its entirety.

I was just thinking about that the other day, listening to "Wish You Were
Here." I miss that. Maybe it's still out there, and I just haven't found it
recently.

~~~
KGIII
I have heard some claims that they still exist and I can't argue they don't,
only that they are rare and that I don't really enjoy the music from any of
the examples I've been shown.

I understand that it is one of the reasons people are enjoying some of the new
material on vinyl. As before, the album art ties in with the story/concept.

My struggle is finding some that I an appreciate. I love music from all sorts
of genres and music that spans the ages. I have difficulties finding more
modern examples to appreciate, unfortunately.

There's a whole bunch of new music. The ability to create and distribute music
has never been higher. Discoverability has been difficult, in my case. I
struggle to find anything that I can really appreciate.

Note: I am intentionally being careful to not say that the music is not good.
I am not in a position to decide what is good. I can only authoritatively
state what I enjoy.

~~~
basch
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_concept_albums](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_concept_albums)

[https://www.pastemagazine.com/blogs/lists/2010/11/the-18-bes...](https://www.pastemagazine.com/blogs/lists/2010/11/the-18-best-
concept-albums-of-the-21st-century-so-far.html?a=1)

I am a fan of

Janelle Monae – Metropolis, Suite I: The Chase (2007), The ArchAndroid (Suites
II and III) (2010)

what about Deltron 3030, even though its almost 20 years old?

------
Jesus_Jones
What a tragic 24 hours, with the terrorist in Las Vegas last night.

I finally got to see him live this summer with my wife, it was such a
highlight of the season. He came across as just a genuine, unpretentious rock
and roll star. He was just doing his thing, singing, enjoying the time. His
show went on for such a long time I was wondering how he could take doing that
night after night on his tour - I was exhausted the next day, after standing
for hours, second hand pot smoke everywhere.

------
georgeecollins
First concert I ever saw was Tom Petty on his "Hard Promises" tour. In the
middle of the set, Stevie Nicks pulled up in a limo and a did her duets with
Tom Petty. When you have never been to a rock concert, probably anything would
be amazing. But I think back now about how lucky I was to see that.

~~~
bytecodes
If you haven't seen the 2006 Gainesville, FL DVD, I think you should.
Obviously can't pull a limo into an arena, but I experienced a similar moment
and couldn't figure out how right before an introduction they snuck a
microphone with scarfs onto the stage without me seeing it.

~~~
dtmmax33
Out of the 10 or so TP concerts I have been to, the 2006 Gainesville was my
favorite. There was just so much energy in the arena.

------
RickHull
_End of the Line_ \- The Traveling Wilburys

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=UMVjToYOjbM](https://youtube.com/watch?v=UMVjToYOjbM)

------
overcast
So young. I'm disappointed I missed him this tour :/ Really hope this doesn't
turn out to be drug related.

~~~
irrational
Out of curiosity, how old are you? I'm 45 and I don't consider 67 to be young
;-)

~~~
mark-r
67 isn't young, but it isn't an age where you should expect to die either.
According to the Social Security tables [1], he should have lived another 17
years. At 45 you should expect 34 more.

[1]
[https://www.ssa.gov/oact/STATS/table4c6.html](https://www.ssa.gov/oact/STATS/table4c6.html)

~~~
log_base_login
Not be too persnickety, but your math doesn't add up.

67+17 = 84

45+34 = 79

~~~
sib
Life expectancy does not go down by 1 year for each year that you age. One way
to see this is to look at the fact that, in the US, male life expectancy is 34
years when one is 45 (total of 79 years); yet, the average 80-year-old male is
clearly going to live to be more than 79 years old, as they have already
survived all of the things that were going to kill them by the age of 79.

Useful data:
[https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr65/nvsr65_08.pdf](https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr65/nvsr65_08.pdf)

------
mercwear
He is one of the greats, RIP.

@Today - Just go away already..

------
jv22222
Tom Petty was truly an amazing musician, songwriter and guitarist.

It's said that when he played live he used a different guitar for every song
to get the exact perfect sound for each song.

Sort of like how a sommelier can tell the difference between wines that most
folks think taste the same, he was like that with guitars and their sound.

~~~
borkt
No offense but a sommelier is a closer comparison to an employee at a record
store than a musician. I think you are confusing them with winemakers?

------
jxramos
Well I know what's right I got just one life In a world that keeps on pushin'
me around But I'll stand my ground And I won't back down (I won't back down)
Hey, baby, there ain't no easy way out (I won't back down) Hey, I will stand
my ground And I won't back down

------
neilellis
The news of his demise has been greatly exaggerated.

~~~
hondo77
[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/lapd-clarifies-cannot-
confirm-t...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/lapd-clarifies-cannot-confirm-tom-
petty-death/)

~~~
craftyguy
Why is the LAPD speculating about his medical condition? Does the LAPD run a
hospital now and have doctors and nurses on their staff?

------
gt_
My first arena concert at age 14. My friends and I thought we had 'mature
taste' compared to the others our age and drove 3.5 hrs to it. Going by the
age of the crowd, were were correct. This was 1999.

------
deadmetheny
Lots of great memories with his music as a soundtrack, he was nothing less
than a legend.

F

------
Crontab
I loved Tom Petty. He made great music by himself, with the Heartbreakers, and
with The Traveling Wilburys.

I will miss him.

------
Exuma
What a horrible day D:

------
atiffany
Just watched his documentary (on Netflix) over the weekend and highly
recommend it. This guy is a legend and truly hustled to make it to where he
did.

~~~
dghughes
I watched it over the weekend too, three hours long but a great documentary.
In the documentary there was a scene about Roy Orbison's death. Tom's wife
told him about it and mere minutes later there was a phone call from George
Harrison. George said "Aren't you glad it wasn't you?" and Tom replied "Yep.".

------
aregsarkissian
There is a great footage of him being interviewed in the recent hbo
documentary The defiant ones.

------
ak39
Was it atherosclerosis? Anyone know?

~~~
pstuart
Isn't that something that comes out of an autopsy? If so, it's a little early
to hear about that.

------
f2f
Tom Petty's heart broke :(

------
andrewsyc
I remember taking my dad to see him at Tinley Park in Chicago in 2005, very
memorable.

------
mabey
He may still be alive, albeit barely.
[https://twitter.com/tmz/status/914953557614268416](https://twitter.com/tmz/status/914953557614268416)

~~~
Crontab
"EMTs were able to find a pulse when they found him, but TMZ reported that the
hospital found no brain activity when he arrived. A decision was made to pull
life support. CBS confirmed Petty's death. He was 66."

EDIT: Thanks to @erickhill and @protomyth for letting me know that he hasn't
passed yet.

~~~
erickhill
[https://twitter.com/LAPDHQ/status/914956939443920897](https://twitter.com/LAPDHQ/status/914956939443920897)

"(1/2)The LAPD has no information about the passing of singer Tom Petty.
Initial information was inadvertantly provided to some media sources"

"(2/2) However, the LAPD has no investigative role in this matter. We
apologize for any inconvenience in this reporting."

